# الاسقف المستعارة والقرميد



## م.ابو حذيفة (15 أبريل 2006)

احتاج الى بحثين احدهما عن القرميد والاخر عن الاسقف المستعارة فمن يملك معلومات مفيدة او مواقع هامة عربية فليساعدني.
وجزاكم الله خيرا
ahth2005***********


----------



## ابو حسين ك (15 أبريل 2006)

اريد ان اضم صوتي الى صوتك ، انا ايضا اريد ان انفذ سقف قرميد و ينقصني معلومات عنه


----------



## troy_119 (15 أبريل 2006)

اليك هذه الصور عن الاسقف الزائفه -- المستعاره -- اتمنى ان تفيدك ......... و فى انتظار البحث عن ابحاث او كتب لها


----------



## troy_119 (15 أبريل 2006)

اسف لوجود بعض المشاكل فى الووندز ..... المهم باقى الصور













و شكرا و ان شاء الله احاول ابحثلكم عن اى معلومات اضافيه


----------



## م.ابو حذيفة (15 أبريل 2006)

*بوركت يا اخي troy-119*

:15:جزاك الله خيرا ومعا لبناء وطن عربي غني بالمعلومات الهامة والمتبادلة


----------



## لطفي (16 أبريل 2006)

من الممكن تمكينك من معلومات عن القرميد.لكن ماذا تريد بالضبط :المادة,طرق التصنيع,طرق الانجاز,صور,مشاكل الانجاز خاصة في بعض الاشكال المعمارية


----------



## م.ابو حذيفة (17 أبريل 2006)

*اخي الفاضل لطفي*

اريد عمل بحث عن القرميد ومهما ارسلت لي معلومات فلن تضر ابد لكن الاهم عندي طريقة صناعة القرميد واستخداماته واشكاله والوانه وطريقة تركيبه
وياريت بسرعة فانا:3:


----------



## اريز (26 فبراير 2007)

مشكور ياخوي على مساعتك يعطيك الف عافيه


----------



## محمد ظاهر (21 مايو 2007)

*ميشان الله و انا كمان بدي عن القرميد و مش عارف اطلع معلومات من النت*

و يوم الاربعاء اخر موعد لتسليم البحث


----------



## قصي الشوبكي (22 مايو 2007)

thanks aloooot


----------



## كريم العاني (22 مايو 2007)

شكرا على طرح الموضوع المفيد 
وانا ايضا اريد معلومات عن السقوف الثانوية و القرميد


----------



## desertsway (29 مايو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## نورالدين تو (4 ديسمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## masa_arch2010 (24 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## مرادعبدالله (24 ديسمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مرادعبدالله (24 ديسمبر 2007)

الموضوع اكثر من رائع


----------



## eslam (24 ديسمبر 2007)

??????????


----------



## assf55 (20 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## القدس في العيون (21 نوفمبر 2008)

الرجاء مرتسلتي على ال***** التالي tt_mm2013************* 
لاعطاءك بحث عن الكرميد والاسقف المستعارة


----------



## karmani (23 نوفمبر 2008)

*انا ايضا اريد ان انفذ سقف قرميد و ينقصني معلومات عنه
revolutionterry*************
*


----------



## aisha ppu (10 ديسمبر 2008)

وانا اريد بحث عن القرميد ارجو المساعدة


----------



## القاتل المهذب (22 فبراير 2009)

اريد بحث عن الاسقف المستعارة


----------



## القاتل المهذب (22 فبراير 2009)

الف شكررررررررررررررررر ياعاشق حب رسول الله


----------



## arcsoso (11 مارس 2009)

شكرا كتيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير


----------



## halim82 (12 مارس 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور جدا


----------



## afrosat (14 مارس 2009)

اريد ان اسال عن السقوفات البديله للزنك وتكون بارده وسهله التركيب


----------



## Eng.RR (4 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا ............بس بجد انا نفسي في طريقة تركيب القرميد!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LIMAR (6 مايو 2009)

شكرا على الصور
كتير مفيدين واتمنى ان اجد صور اخرى عن مادة التصميم المعماري


----------



## eng: issa (6 مايو 2009)

*بارك الله فيك.....................*​


----------



## eng: issa (6 مايو 2009)

*بارك الله فيك.......................*​


----------

